# Did anyone belong to this club?



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2017)

I did for years. I had tons of records, at one time, and then 8-tracks and finally cassette tapes. If I remember, I think we joined back in the late fifties.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes, I did a long time ago.  8 tracks and cassettes in a box now.  Haven't played any of them in ages.  Now, I have tons of CD's which don't get played very often either.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2017)

The last time I tried to play a cassette tape, I had a million miles of tape all over the place.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh yes! I got many records that way. I remember walking to the post office to get a money order to pay for them. My Mom didn't have a checking account back in the fifties. There was another company called Uncle Jim O'Neil. All country. Many times I would receive a free album with my order.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh yea and BMG or something like that.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 9, 2017)

*Oh gosh..this brings me back.  When I was a stupid kid, I saw one of those ads that basically said, send us a penny and we will send you 12 albums.  What a deal, I thought.  12 Albums for a penny?  So I dug into my piggy bank, drew out a penny, sent it in and got my records.  Never mentioning it to my parents.  Well, little did this stupid kid realize, you had to BUY more albums, and send money for them.  After my mom finished yelling at me, she called the place asking them why they would send records to a stupid kid, la la la.  So, she got me off the hook on that mess.  Learned about fine print after that.*


----------



## Temperance (Jan 9, 2017)

OMG yes.  Not only them but also 2 book clubs.  Believe they were Doubleday and Literary Guild.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2017)

Temperance said:


> OMG yes.  Not only them but also 2 book clubs.  Believe they were Doubleday and Literary Guild.



I had forgotten about the book club. I was in one of those too.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 9, 2017)

Never belonged to a record club but when I was in Jr. High, my folks bought me a 45 RPM single disc player.  45's were the new thing, at the time.  Our family record player was a big console thing and played the older 33-1/3 records.  I never had an 8 track but my next step was  the cassettes.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 9, 2017)

I was fortunate when I was growing up that a friend of my Dad's had a job loading jukeboxes with records. Every time he had to fill them he always gave me and my sister tons of 45 records. We wound up having over 300 records during that time.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 9, 2017)

Even as a teen I read the fine print and realized that for me, it probably wasn't a good idea. I couldn't afford to buy that many records on my allowance. And once I started working I was too cheap.   But I did spend money on Beatles albums and  magazines. I was a huge Beatles fan.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> I was fortunate when I was growing up that a friend of my Dad's had a job loading jukeboxes with records. Every time he had to fill them he always gave me and my sister tons of 45 records. We wound up having over 300 records during that time.



I use to get some 45s this way too. I knew a fellow that did this and sold them for a dime apiece. Only trouble was, the real popular songs were pretty worn out.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh yeah, got many an album that way. Still have most of them around here somewhere. Back in my band playing days when folks used to ask me how our band was doing. I would tell them I just sighed up for a record deal.. he he he.


----------

